# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Massachusetts Voters Pass Historic Animal Protection Law

## Member11

> Massachusetts voters on Tuesday passed a landmark law to protect farm animals from intensive confinement. 
> 
> The initiative will eventually prohibit farming methods that keep animals severely constrained for virtually their entire lives, including the use of veal crates for baby calves, gestation crates for mother pigs and battery cages for egg-laying hens.
> 
> Eleven states have passed bans on one or more of those practices. The Massachusetts measure will outlaw all three, and then go further. It will also bar the sale of meat and eggs produced using those methods, even from animals that were farmed outside the state.
> 
> Public polls consistently showed the measure receiving strong support, and while several agribusiness groups opposed the initiative, they spent little to campaign against it.
> 
> Farms and businesses have until 2022 to comply with the new requirements.
> ...



http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/ent...b0e80b02ca7afe

----------


## Total Eclipse

A good start, I guess. But, it needs to happen faster,. and better protection....There needs to be so much more that needs to be done and it makes me cry, that no one see's how cruel they are being  ::'(:

----------


## Lunaire

A step in the right direction!

----------


## Member11

> A good start, I guess. But, it needs to happen faster,. and better protection....There needs to be so much more that needs to be done and it makes me cry, that no one see's how cruel they are being







> A step in the right direction!



A step leads to another one and before you know it major change happens.

And a step in the right direction is way better than standing still or backtracking.

 :Hug:

----------

